# Balloon FESS procedures



## saikman (Jun 2, 2010)

We have an ENT surgeon who is interested in doing balloon FESS surgeries, and are not sure of coding/reimbursement. Has anyone used this in their facility, and are you being reimbursed for the procedure and the supplies?
(We are an outpatient surgery facility.)
Any help would be much appreciated!
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## eroland (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Sue, 
One of the ENT's here in my group do the Balloon Sinuplasty procedure. You would bill the normal FESS codes for the procedures and would receive reimbursement like you normally would. However, the balloon handpiece itself is not reimburseable by insurance. So, if you as a facility, order the balloon for the procedure, it will not be reimbursed by the insurance company. That is how it is here in Northeast Ohio. You also might want to check with your local Acclarent representative. The Doc's in our group don't do many of these procedures due to the handpiece issue. In some cases, the patient might be willing to pay for it, but of course they would need to agree to that before undergoing the procedure.  
Hope that helps.


----------



## mburke81 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Balloon*

My physicians do these in the ambulatory surgery center.  We do get some feedback from patients regarding the cost of the facility.  The balloons are quite expensive.


----------

